# MDV - Medivac Limited



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

Has gone into a trading halt this morning. I suspect that this is to do with a major announcement regarding the Globetech jv OR a big contract announcement they've flagged recently.

Will be interesting to see how it performs on Tuesday when it reopens.


----------



## j4mesa (25 May 2007)

Sprinter79 are in to the biotech shares ?
looking at the posting that goes to biotech shares ??
 
IMO,biotech has not been doing well in the last couple months, this result  just comes of my shares watchlist in biotech.
regardless of my opinion...there are some performing biotech shares


----------



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

I have a professional interest in this area, and the only biotech that I have a share in is IBA. 

I quite enjoy reading into this stuff and ferreting around, more than anything. There's some great innovations out there, and obviously some decent investment opportunities, BUT, like everything, there is risk. 

I've learned many things off this forum, and I'm happy to share my reading and information with y'all  Just trying to return the favour.

(Even if it's just an alternative to "materials this, and resources that")


----------



## Elliot (10 March 2011)

Its been awhile since someone has posted something in this thread. Is anyone holding on this stock ?


----------

